# Rub Rub?



## topspin64 (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm new to smoking and looking for a brisket rub. I read an article that has a list of rub recipes and the introduction said to sprinkle the rub on the meat, don't rub the rub. In the recipe for the rub it then says to "work the rub into the meat." That sounds like you should rub the rub into the meat. Should I rub the rub or sprinkle the rub? Here is the recipe: 
*What You'll Need *

1/3 cup/80 mL paprika (not smoked)
1/3 cup/80 mL brown sugar, packed
3 tablespoons/45 mL garlic powder
3 tablespoons/45 mL onion powder
2 tablespoons/30 mL oregano
2 tablespoons/30 mL salt


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2018)

You won't hurt anything rubbing the Rub in and it helps it stick to the meat. Sprinkle and Pat or rub, your choice...JJ


----------



## markh024 (Feb 20, 2018)

For me, rubbing ends up clumping. So i press it in after i sprinkle it on. Enjoy


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 20, 2018)

It's missing cracked black pepper. :)


----------

